# Halfmoon x Veiltail spawn



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Hi all. This is Khai here from Malaysia.
Proudly sharing the 3 month fry of my Halfmoon x Veiltail spawn. I've selected 5 of em to share with y'all:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very pretty. What did the parents look like and what tail type. Are these guys for sale.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ooooohhhhh I like!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wow! gorgeous! i would also like to see how the parents looked like X)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> Very pretty. What did the parents look like and what tail type. Are these guys for sale.


 OP is in Malaysia. I doubt a new breeder will export. But they look like VT to me.


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> Very pretty. What did the parents look like and what tail type. Are these guys for sale.


Thank you. Father's a HM, female's a veiltail. I'm thinking of selling some of them off but maybe just locally.


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> ooooohhhhh I like!


Thank you. 



Johnificent said:


> wow! gorgeous! i would also like to see how the parents looked like X)


Thank you. I'll post pictures later for y'all to see. :-D



MrVampire181 said:


> OP is in Malaysia. I doubt a new breeder will export. But they look like VT to me.


Yes u are right, they are mostly VT. However interestingly, on the males I observe some caudal rays splitting to 4.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....

Congrats and nice job for the first spawn they look great and you take great pic too....I wish I could take nice pics like that......what other fish have you worked with....


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

Congratz on the spawn! 
Omgs those are some beautiful fish!!..
Who was the breeder you brought the male & female off?


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Welcome to the forum.....
> 
> Congrats and nice job for the first spawn they look great and you take great pic too....I wish I could take nice pics like that......what other fish have you worked with....


Thank you for welcoming me and for the compliments.

I actually just recently got a DSLR camera to take pictures of my fishes, and am very new in this type of photography. Still learning how to focus/adjust speed/aperture bla bla...  The pics I post probably are the few decent ones ie. 1% of all the pictures I take. Bettas are just active fish and are a challenge to take photos of! :lol::lol: Don't u agree? :-D

I haven't really bred other types of fish, but I've kept probably a dozen (or more) types of fishes. I have had guppies and swordtails reproducing for generations but I don't really consider that I've "bred" them.

At this point I'm really serious about bettas. I currently have a super small spawn of red dragon plakats (1.5 months), a gold/dragon HM spawn (1 month). My newest project is a metallic dragon non-red HM spawn _-I'm using the father as my current avatar-_ but I see it may not be quite successful as both the parents are too inexperienced.




CTMongo said:


> Congratz on the spawn!
> Omgs those are some beautiful fish!!..
> Who was the breeder you brought the male & female off?


Thank you.  For this spawn, I have no clue who the breeder(s) of the parents are as I bought them from an LFS at two separate occassions. Never asked the shopkeeper, and I doubt he knows the answer anyway... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Alright guys.. As promised, here are the parents:

The Mama, a classic veiltail with good VT finnage.









The Papa ("Big Daddy"), a HM:









Just to share, there are two fries in this spawn which are without any redwash at all. I find this interesting because this is an F1, plus redwashes are evident on both parents.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ohhhhh those are so pretty!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I LOVE mom's form...best finnage on a VT female I've ever seen!


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> ohhhhh those are so pretty!!!!!


Thank you.! 



MrVampire181 said:


> I LOVE mom's form...best finnage on a VT female I've ever seen!


Thank you. Glad to hear that! :-D:-D


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

start some new thread your about your other spawns because I'm hooked. what other spawns have you done, are doing now, and plan to do in the future.


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> start some new thread your about your other spawns because I'm hooked. what other spawns have you done, are doing now, and plan to do in the future.


Thank you for I find your comment really encouraging. 

I've not really planned for the future, but I love dragons and metallic golds. I would love to have my stable lines of golds, with variety of fin types and colors, someday. It would be a great achievement if my lines become show grade bettas one day.

My current spawns are mentioned to Oldfishlady a few posts ago. :-D:-D


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

The babies are soo adorable!!!


----------

